# Seagate hard drives exhibit surprisingly high failures rates in reliability test,



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Backblaze, the makers of a cloud-based online backup service, has released the results of a hard drive reliability test for three leading manufacturers. The findings indicate two winners and one clear loser.


Here


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I used to solely rely on Maxtor drives. But on my last computer build I got two DOA drives in a row from Newegg. Took me a month to get that build up and running because of that. I finally told Newegg just to refund me and I went and bought a retail Seagate drive from Best Buy and it has been running solid every since.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hmm, a counter to the original post.

Selecting a Disk Drive: How Not to Do Research

And this statement is telling:



> My answer is that you cannot discuss drive failures unless you state clearly that the amount of I/O being done to the drives is the same. You should expect that an 8-year-old drive - besides being beyond its life expectancy - has had more data read and written to it, so it's approaching the hard error rate for the drive.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I've used exclusively either Seagate or WD since I got bit by, I want to say, Maxtor back in '03....I could be wrong, it could have been another company, but the bottom line is I've not had a drive fail catastrophically since I made that switch.


----------

